# Homade grip angle reduction complete



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone else had tried this? I used Play'Doh, acraglas gel, used G17, and a belt sander. Feels alot better as far as grip angle. I plan on getting some "bed liner" and doing some stipling on it. It's too ugly to show pics right now, but I might put some up when I finish the stipling.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I beleive Maximo did a stiping job on one that turned out real good. You might try a search or shoot him a PM. Good luck on your project.

Best Baldy


----------



## Sean (Feb 5, 2007)

Mine turned out pretty nice on this formerly beat-to-crap 2nd Gen. I liked it so much I added a set of AeroTek night sights, and did all the internal upgrades too. It is one of my favorite carry guns.

I have a Gen 2 G19 in my safe that just might get the same treatment.


----------



## Texaspoff (May 28, 2007)

Sean I am curious how you got that texture on your grip?...can you describe the process and products used.?


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

OK, here it is. I used some wally world bedliner and an old paint brush. The palm swell was the same stuff I used in the angle reduction filler. Its called acraglas gel from brownells. the play doh was my kids. the whole project cost me 35 dollars, and feels great in my hand. Ugly, but effetive. Please don't poke too much fun, the $165 I saved will buy alot of ammo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If your happy with it that's all that counts. I know I shoot a lot better with a gun that fits and feels right. Good shooting.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been toying with a simular idea for my Glock. Thanks for the imput.


----------

